# Paul Brown's Corky's bought out!!!



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Brown's Corky was sold to Mirrolure made an offer they couldn't refuse.
Good luck with the retirement to the Brown family.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulations to Mr. Brown.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought Mirrolure was already coming out with a Corky type lure???


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder whether Mirrolure plans on mass producing them or simply eliminating them as competiton in the suspending jerk bait market ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I wonder whether Mirrolure plans on mass producing them or simply eliminating them as competiton in the suspending jerk bait market ?


That is what i'm wondering as well.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Buy the enemy to eliminate him. Would be interesting. Are there an key patents that they might have wanted to get there hands on?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought Mirrolure was already coming out with a Corky type lure?mirrolure came out with corky type of lure years back. Wonder why Paul didn't sell out to his grandsons. But then again its all about the $ .


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it April 1st already?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> Buy the enemy to eliminate him. Would be interesting. Are there an key patents that they might have wanted to get there hands on?


Nope .


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

I wonder if he will have a "last sale" event or something. A living legend, that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Never got my hands on some, threatened myself to go down there but just never got around to it.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

If you got some still in the package, they just tripled in value, if not more.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

At what point and time does he quit selling product?

Congrats to his retirement


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

.....................................


Congrats to Mr and Mrs Brown! 
Those last 25 I bought will go in the safe now!:slimer:


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

WOW... I was just there on Thursday and I had no idea. He and his wife will be able to spend some more time on the water and the casinos. I'll miss going down there and talking about fishing and life. Well I just counted my inventory and I have 91, so I'll be OK for a while. 
Paul enjoy retirement.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

This makes me miss the 4 corkies that were stolen from me that much more. Never got a chance to try one.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I think they said that Mirrolure is going to mass produce them they will be sold with all the other lures, the brown's will keep it till the end of the year. All I can say is when mirrolure starts making them I sure hope they don't cut any corners in the making of the lures and mess up the design because that would be a disgrace to a fine gentleman who created the greatest invention in trout fishing history!!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Corkies*

Dont worry Mr.Brown is going to Costa Rica and personally setting up there shop,machines,an ect.. to make sure they are cutting no corners. Mirrolure told him they will cut no corners, and keep the same great product.. This was told to me by Mr. Brown himself on Monday. He will keep selling to the first of the year. Congrats on the retirement Mr.Brown.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I went by there today to visit and pick up a few lures. Paul confirmed he had sold the business and stated that they have promised to continue making them just the way he has. He also said he'd probably be making and selling lures through the end of the year. No need to freak out just yet. LOL

Congrats to Mr Brown on his retirement and leaving his mark on the Texas coastal fishing history.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> This makes me miss the 4 corkies that were stolen from me that much more. Never got a chance to try one.


I meant the 29 that I have will be going in a safe!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

troutmanmike said:


> Dont worry Mr.Brown is going to Costa Rica and personally setting up there shop,machines,an ect.. to make sure they are cutting no corners. Mirrolure told him they will cut no corners, and keep the same great product.. This was told to me by Mr. Brown himself on Monday. He will keep selling to the first of the year.


Bet he will sell 10 times what his monthly average was these last 3 1/2 months


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I would like to score some more floaters!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

He had a good bit of floaters hanging up today when I was over there. What is yall's favorite corky?
Mines got to be the pink corky devil!!!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

That pink devil is killa!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Rusty Frederick said:


> He had a good bit of floaters hanging up today when I was over there. What is yall's favorite corky?
> Mines got to be the pink corky devil!!!


Solid pearl, or pearl with black back fatboy. Very hard to get though. Pink fatboy ain't too bad either!!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ok.......so I am a bit slow.......usually a week lat and several dollars short......but how do I get my hands on some corky's before the sellout?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

This sucks. Im being optimistic thinking that they will become more readily available. I am about to stock up on some for sure, but Im happy for Mr. Brown. No more freebies though.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't see what business sense it would be for M.L. to discontinue the Corky at all. Why would you not want to sell a product that has such a strong following? The only thing I would be concerned with is quality, in order to increase profit margin. M.L has made great products for a long time now, so should be ok.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, congrats Mr. Brown. Great lures and a great guy. The traffic in his neighborhood will pick up in the next 3 months. Enjoy the retirement.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow! this sucks!.....you can bet quality will go out the door.I have about 15 or so still in the pkg in my closet.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Ok.......so I am a bit slow.......usually a week lat and several dollars short......but how do I get my hands on some corky's before the sellout?


Go to the website and at the bottom of the color codes tab they have their phone number they also have directions on their website just call before you go and bring extra money you do not want to be in there with not enough money, it's like looking at the candy isle when you were little and your mom saying not today.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Might just have to go over tomorrow and pick some up if they have any left:mpd:


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

great lures. i hope they keep their word and not change anything about them. caught my biggest trout on that red w/ white tail devil.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

fwoodwader said:


> Might just have to go over tomorrow and pick some up if they have any left:mpd:


Better have a hellicopter...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I can see them waking up tomorrow morning, stepping out to get the morning paper...there will be a line wrapped around the yard and down the street to the bowling alley. It'll look like Ticket Connection when they announced the Stones were coming to the Astrodome in 80! LOL


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you think I have a problem?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes...your a neat freek, possibly bordering on obsessive/compulsive! :help: LOL

Me I'm paranoid, all my chit goes along with me in 1 gallon plastic bags because you never know!


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Man, I am going to miss the stories. It was always alot of fun going into his shop and talking fishing. May just have to go by tomorrow. Good Luck to Mr. Brown and the Mrs.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

figured this was just someone confused when I saw the headline. I can't beleive he has held out so long, you only have so many days to enjoy the water that god gave us. mirrolure has no motivation not to continue to make a good product. they understand how picky we all are and the buying power involved... but no doubt it will never be the same...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha!!! You should see my tackle box in the boat. I only carry 3 or 4 when wading though. 
I had to do it... Hate going there not knowing which ones I had, and which ones I was running low on.


FlatoutFishin said:


> Yes...your a neat freek, possibly bordering on obsessive/compulsive! :help: LOL
> 
> Me I'm paranoid, all my chit goes along with me in 1 gallon plastic bags because you never know!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm hanging on to my original Corkies, before you know it they will be just like the ol' bingo lures


----------



## Hippel (Jun 23, 2008)

This is the end of an era. Get down there before it's too late!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this is crazy


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I am glad that Mirrolure was the company to buy them out. They are more committed to the coastal angler than most any other lure mfg. I do not think they will have any problem producing the corkies in a manner that meets or exceeds the quality of the original lures. JMHO


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I wonder whether Mirrolure plans on mass producing them or simply eliminating them as competiton in the suspending jerk bait market ?


They will make and sell them. I am guessing they will be a few dollars more than the present asking price.



Rubberback said:


> Nope .


You would know better than anyone Mr. Knock-Off



Nwilkins said:


> At what point and time does he quit selling product?


January 1, 2010 It's officially a Mirrolure product.



troutmanmike said:


> Dont worry Mr.Brown is going to Costa Rica and personally setting up there shop,machines,an ect.. to make sure they are cutting no corners. Mirrolure told him they will cut no corners, and keep the same great product.. This was told to me by Mr. Brown himself on Monday. He will keep selling to the first of the year. Congrats on the retirement Mr.Brown.


Exactly what I was told by Mr. and Mrs. Brown themselves. Adding to this, Mr. Brown will be involved with the product for the next 10 years. Part of the agreement is if he doesn't like the Mirrolure product, it doesn't go to market.



JANKEII said:


> Do you think I have a problem?


Not really...you actually have a small collection in comparison to other's.



plgorman said:


> I'm hanging on to my original Corkies, before you know it they will be just like the ol' bingo lures


Maybe in 20 years. There is no such thing as instant MOJO.



Gilbert said:


> this is crazy


Talk about the Pot calling the Kettle Black.



Mike in Friendswood said:


> I am glad that Mirrolure was the company to buy them out. They are more committed to the coastal angler than most any other lure mfg. I do not think they will have any problem producing the corkies in a manner that meets or exceeds the quality of the original lures. JMHO


Same here Mike. I think this is the also the reason why Mr. Brown decided to sell to them.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*I think Im good, the last time I checked I had 163*

I thought he would keep it in the family. Hopefully Paul will retain some molds or prototype baits and have his Grandsons provide a little competition for ML.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

O K, help me out here a little...

I know I have some Corky's in my assemblege of lures, going all the way back to 1936, but I don't recall ever fishing with one. Of course, I haven't been fishing too much lately (Please Lord, forgive me) anyway.

What is it about them that makes them so much more attractive than other lures?

I do plan on picking up some soon, for the Grandkids, but I'd like to know why they are special.

Thanks,

JLD


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> They will make and sell them. I am guessing they will be a few dollars more than the present asking price.
> 
> You would know better than anyone Mr. Knock-Off
> 
> ...


4 pink fatboys
4 dayglow fatboys

get them for me please


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone ever see the hard plastic bait he tinkered with? I don't think he made many of them, but I've got one of his prototypes. He calls it Peanut.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*Hard Topwater*

Yea I've got two of them. Those are the ones I'll hold on to for sure.



jeff.w said:


> Anyone ever see the hard plastic bait he tinkered with? I don't think he made many of them, but I've got one of his prototypes. He calls it Peanut.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Anyone ever see the hard plastic bait he tinkered with? I don't think he made many of them, but I've got one of his prototypes. He calls it Peanut.


I don't know about that one but I have a hard floating Fat Boy in pearl/chartreus that he gave me !  It WILL catch fish !!!


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I am glad that Mirrolure was the company to buy them out. They are more committed to the coastal angler than most any other lure mfg. I do not think they will have any problem producing the corkies in a manner that meets or exceeds the quality of the original lures. JMHO


I agree. Although it does worry me, mirrorlure makes quality stuff. I usually only wadefish and all my lures soak in the water in my wading belt while I am fishing. I always rinse well and soak them in fresh water when I get home, and the mirrorlures have really outlasted some other lures such as the super spooks. Especially the new series with the red hooks. No paint loss, no rust, great shape.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Well all I can say is have a great retirement! And if anyone thinks they can pick me up some while they are at Mr. Browns let me know. I will pay through paypal and pay for shipping also! Work is busy and I dont think i have the time to go to the shop


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Makes you wonder who the Grandsons will go borrow stuff from when Paul shuts down. 

Hey BMT, Call Mrs Brown -you used to be able to send a check and they would mail your order.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> They will make and sell them. I am guessing they will be a few dollars more than the present asking price.
> 
> You would know better than anyone Mr. Knock-Off I never said that you did . But one think is for sure is you don't no much about lures. Good luck Mr Brown & I've been chunking corkys since day one & will continue.
> 
> ...


Adios Amigo


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sad day for the Texas saltwater fishermen (& fisherwomen) . 

I figured this day would come at some point, but I really just thought he would retire and never sell out.

Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Brown :cheers:.

Now I will have to make time to take a trip or two down to see the Brown's before the end of the year.

The end of the "Original Corky" era made by the man himself :headknock.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Picked up 50 this morning, 4 other people at the house and 2 coming in when I left.


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

just got back from pauls shop he said he plans on still making them until mirrolure gets them out into the stores he still has a bunch left and was still making them when i left. he assured me that mirrolure will not change the lure and there quality control is much better than he does. he said the women that are going to be painting them can do amazing things with a airbrush. good luck to mr brown a living legend...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Texashookers said:


> just got back from pauls shop he said he plans on still making them until mirrolure gets them out into the stores he still has a bunch left and was still making them when i left. he assured me that mirrolure will not change the lure and there quality control is much better than he does. *he said the women that are going to be painting them can do amazing things with a airbrush.* good luck to mr brown a living legend...


inbetween painting finger nails at the nail shop? :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

While I've never fished a real Corky, only imitations, I'm sure Mirrolure didn't spend that amount of money to ditch the quality. As it has been said on this thread a couple of times, they make a fine lure.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> *Picked up 50 this morning*, 4 other people at the house and 2 coming in when I left.


obama says "spread the wealth" :slimer:. J/K.

I might have to wait a few weeks until this thread has died and keep in contact with the Brown's on the current inventory and make a run :biggrin:.

Called and talked to Mrs. Brown today and she said stock was getting low, but they are steady making new ones.

Mirrolure might do a great job on them, but until that has come to pass I will have to stock up on the Original Corky's.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Anyone ever see the hard plastic bait he tinkered with? I don't think he made many of them, but I've got one of his prototypes. He calls it Peanut.


Got a few of them. HMMMM wonder who gave him that name :slimer: lol

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have some proto-types that i got from a guide nearly 10 years ago.

They look like the plastic ones with no hook .... but there is a single hook in the middle of the lure, so when the fish hits it, the hook pops out....

Very cool looking lure....for sure....got some other stuff in a box somewhere too


----------



## friendlygiant (Dec 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Haute Pursuit said:
> 
> 
> > I Wonder why Paul didn't sell out to his grandsons. But then again its all about the $ .
> ...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"Originally Posted by *Haute Pursuit*  
_I Wonder why Paul didn't sell out to his grandsons. But then again its all about the $ ."_

That ain't my quote there buddy...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good for him bad for us!! going there tomorrow!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

dont buy any pink they dont work.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> Anyone ever see the hard plastic bait he tinkered with? I don't think he made many of them, but I've got one of his prototypes. He calls it Peanut.


2 myself...i like the bigger spook looking one the best.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*LMAO!*



dbarham said:


> dont buy any pink they dont work.


Naw, they don't work at All. Neither do the Tx Chicken fat Boy's.

Slurp


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...

wonders why someone would spend all that time organizing....when there's more tackle to be bought...

don't ask!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Who's next? The Boys?
NNNNOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I did not read the whole thread, just want to let peeps know that no mail orders are being filled.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*For those of us that cant make it there during the week*

*Johnny's Sport Shop*


(979) 234-3516
 101 Boothe Dr, Eagle Lake, TX 77434


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Your opinion, when mirrorlure takes over will the price increase,decrease or stay the same?


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

My guess is it will fall inline with there other lures. $5-6 a piece.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SURF Buster said:


> Your opinion, when mirrorlure takes over will the price increase,decrease or stay the same?


stay the same


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe a $ more from mirror lure to cover the buy out costs .....


Currently $8.95 mail order from Eagle Lakes' Johnny's Bait. plus 6 bucks shipping shipping...


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

They are now going to be made in Costa Rica. The Browns are going down there twice to set things us. Mrs Brown sounded pretty excited about that. She said they couldnt say anything until Monday to anyone including the kids. They are some of the nicest people I've met.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

does anybody know which gill colors represent for sinking speed? I looked on the website. I have maybe 20 or so never used I forgot I had them then saw this thread and pulled them out.. Havnt really trout fished so didnt think much about it.

I remember reading that the black is the fast sinker?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

wanna sell me some pinks?


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gill colors on corkies*

White gills were for the corkies with rattles
(when there was a choice of rattles or no rattles),
red is on the floating corkies, black gills are on 
the fast sinkers.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

the gills are floaters


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

hookman said:


> White gills were for the corkies with rattles
> (when there was a choice of rattles or no rattles),
> red is on the floating corkies, black gills are on
> the fast sinkers.


thanks for that info. I had a feeling about the black gills I wasnt sure about the rest..


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to The Tackle Box here in Victoria and bought the last Pink and last Bone-colored sub surface Corkies. I also bought one of the last packages of Strawberry/White swim shads by Paul Brown. Great product and I actually grew up seeing Mr. Brown's work in my uncle's tackle box next to Kelly Wigglers which I'm glad to see come back! I'm gonna miss Mr. Brown's work! -Hector


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't see this asked in this gi-normous thread but does anyone know if they will still be called a 'Corky' when Mirrolure brings them to market in 2010?


----------

